
Verified Pixel: A ‘visual spellcheck’ for verifying images in news - r0muald
http://firstdraftnews.com/meet-verified-pixel-a-visual-spellcheck-for-verifying-images-in-news/
======
gruez
so it's a fancy frontend for reverse image search services?

~~~
r0muald
A usable front-end some may say...

